# Naturally TICA 16th/17th Feb Doncaster



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is anybody going to this? I am tempted to go as it is my last chance to show until July.
Last time was this same clubs show in November where we left early due to my cat having a bout of cystitis and trying to kill every judge who picked him up. 
If I do go I am hoping to see it is clear that it was that which was the problem, and not that he just hates TICA


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well.. if you go.. good luck and keep us informed.. we are out tomorrow and then again on the 16th..


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Best of luck to you guys tomorrow. Won't be doing a gccf till July


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Soupie said:


> I'll be there


Ooh maybe we can meet up. I have a desperate need to see your brood! Are you doing one day or both?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Sunday as judging elsewhere on the Saturday


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Maybe see you on the Sunday then. Entry all confirmed. You'll prob recognise my boy.


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

I might come along for a look


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Anyone else going?


----------

